# Phát huy vẻ đẹp của khu vườn theo phong cách tự nhiên thân thiện



## ngathien (31/8/21)

Phát huy vẻ đẹp của khu vườn theo phong cách tự nhiên thân thiện Xu hướng trang trí sân vườn theo phong cách tự nhiên đang trở nên thịnh hành trong những năm gần đây. Đây là giải pháp vừa đảm bảo tính thẩm mỹ, tính kinh tế, là xu hướng phổ biến đối với nhiều gia đình có thu nhập cao. Lâu nay, khi làm nhà vườn căn hộ quận 7 cho thuê, một số người bê nguyên những cây xanh đô thị về trồng trong vườn nhà, vừa đắt tiền, vừa không đem lại vẻ tự nhiên cho khu đất vốn rất nên thơ, dân dã. Một số khác lựạ chọn các loại hoa thời vụ, các cây bụi phải thay thế định kỳ, cắt xén hằng tháng nên chi phí bảo dưỡng thay thế cũng tăng cao nếu không muốn khu vườn trông hoang dã, điêu tàn. Vạt đất trồng dâu rất đẹp cạnh hào rào. Thay vào đó, xu hướng cho thuê căn hộ 2 phòng ngủ quận 7 hiện nay là làm vườn theo phong cách tự nhiên, tôn trọng thiên nhiên bản địa, không phá vỡ cảnh quan địa hình sẵn có, sử dụng cây cối có sẵn trong khu vực. Ngoài ưu điểm tạo được vẻ hài hòa với thiên nhiên bản địa, việc trang trí theo phong cách tự nhiên còn giảm thiểu được chi phí đào đắp, cải tạo cây trồng, duy tu bảo dưỡng hàng năm, có thể chiếm đến 30% chi phí xây lắp hằng năm. Để trang trí trang trại theo phong cách tự nhiên, trước tiên bạn phải tìm hiều xem đặc điểm thiên nhiên nổi bật của khu đất là gì, bằng phẳng, dốc thoải, dốc đứng hay trũng, ngập nước... Mỗi đặc điểm của khu đất như một dòng suối, một hồ nước nhỏ, mô đất cao, vách đá, vạt rừng, khóm dương xỉ... đều rất đáng quý, cần phải khai thác triệt để. Các công trình, đường dạo trên khu đất nên hướng ra chỗ có cảnh quan đẹp đó, không nên phá bỏ. Cũng cần tìm hiểu loài cây bản địa đang mọc tên khu đất là gì. Hàng rào đất nện mọc rêu rất rẻ tiền mà không kém duyên. Cần quan tâm đến các cây thân gỗ cao trên 3 m và các cây bụi thấp lúp xúp dưới 1 m. Trong trường hợp khu đất trang trại đã được dọn sạch, có thể tham khảo các loài cây ở khu lân cận. Các loài cây đã tồn tại trong khu vực chứng tỏ chúng có thể thích nghi với điều kiện khí hậu, thổ nhưỡng ở đó. Chỉ cần cho chúng một khoảnh đất để lớn là không cần phải lo lắng nhiều đến chuyện chăm sóc, bảo dưỡng, thay thế. Sau khi tìm hiểu các đặc điểm tự nhiên của khu đất, bạn cần khoanh vùng khu vực sẽ xây dựng công trình, khu vực có thiên nhiên đẹp, xác định tuyến giao thông liên hệ giữa chúng, những chỗ ngồi có tầm nhìn đẹp, hướng gió tốt. Một kiến trúc sư cảnh quan sẽ giúp bạn hoàn chỉnh bản vẽ thiết kế sân vườn và các loài cây trồng. Sau khi xác định được hình dạng khu vườn, các loài cây bản địa đã có hoặc sẽ trồng theo phong cách bản địa, các loài cây bổ sung, cần phải trang trí chúng cho phù hợp với mục đích sử dụng. Sen sẽ nở đẹp trong những ngày hè. Các loài cây trang trí dùng trong ngày thường nên sử dụng các loài dây leo có nhiều hoa. Một cây keo, bạch đàn rẻ tiền sẽ lộng lẫy với các bông hoa đăng tiêu (màu da cam), đai vàng (vàng tươi), tigon (hồng nhạt), bìm bìm (tím, hồng, xanh), cát đằng (xanh da trời nhạt). Những dải tường rào gạch có thể thay bằng lũy tre, rặng ô rô, găng... Một cách đơn giản, rẻ tiền và kinh tế khác là trồng mướp, gấc, susu, chanh leo… những loài cây vừa có hoa, vừa có thể khai thác quả. Những rẻo đất ven đường, dọc tường rào có thể trồng dâu, riềng, sả, ngoài mục đích trang trí còn cho lá, quả để sử dụng. Mặt nước hồ ao cũng là nơi trồng sen, vừa ngắm lá, vừa ngắm hoa. Một cách rẻ tiền hơn nữa là dùng những vạt bèo cám như nhũng bông hoa màu xanh. Về mùa đông, có thể thả hoa súng. Trong những dịp lễ hội, có thể dùng những cây thân gỗ có hoa để trang trí. Mỗi loài cây có thời điểm ra hoa riêng, khéo léo sử dụng có thể đạt được hiệu quả mong muốn. Nhũng cây đào phai, mận, sưa mật độ hoa dày đặc, chiều cao cây từ 2-3 m, thường nở hoa dịp xuân về. Kết hợp với bưởi, chanh, cam hoa không to nhưng dày đặc, hương thơm dễ chịu sẽ tạo nhũng điểm nhấn cho bàn trà tiếp khách thêm thi vị. Các loại cây thân gỗ to khác như muỗm, xoài, dâu da xoan, trẩu, vàng anh cũng cho hoa vào dịp tháng 1 đến tháng 4, có thể làm phông nền cho bãi cỏ mùa xuân. Một số loài hoa dại nở hoa vào dịp xuân cũng nên trồng quanh chỗ sinh hoạt ngoài trời để đạt hiệu quả trang trí. Trang trí vườn theo phong cách tự nhiên là cách tốt nhất để khu vườn ngoại ô của bạn cho thuê căn hộ 3 phòng ngủ quận 7 không phải là gánh nặng để chăm sóc mà là thiên đường bí ẩn, rực rỡ chờ đón.


----------

